# Neuen Gamer PC Kaufen



## Drugo25 (10. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen ich möchte mir einen Neuen Gamer-PC Kaufen, und würde gerne von ein paar Usern Tipps einholen da mein Letzter PC echt Sch**sse war und einfach Rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen.

ahso hab mein Letztes auch bei Media Markt gekauft 

Was mir Wichtig sind, 

*1)* Ich Spiele viel Online Games.. Wie AION .. Metin2.. DragonProphet aber auch Spiele Wie COD-Ghost, Ich weis man braucht wie diese Spiele nicht unbedingt ein TOP Gamer-PC aber ich will auch für die Zukunft gerüstet sein 
* 2)* soll auch Leise sein....

*3)* Ich weiß nicht on jemand von euch das Spiel Metin2 kennt,*( weiß auch ist ein Altes Spiel macht mir aber immer noch Spaß )..*in dem Spiel ist es erlaubt mehrere Accounts erstellen und gleichzeitig Spielen, mein PC jetzt schafft Leider nur 
     5-6 Chars gleichzeitig beim 7ten fängt alles an zu Ruckeln,  mir ist wichtig das ich mindestens 15-20 chars einloggen kann ohne das mein PC rumspackt.

Ich hab im Internet bissel gegoogelt und auf dieses PC gestoßen.http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8827 was sagt ihr dazu ? da man es da auch noch ein wenig Konfigurieren kan wollte ich auch einen Wasserkühlung einbauen lassen, was sagt ihr reicht er für meine Ansprüche ? ist er zu Teuer kan man wo anders für das geld besseren kaufen ? Also man kann ihr auch konfigurieren ist nicht das Problem also man kan bis zu 1900-2000 Euro gehen das ist dan aber die Grenze schon .. will auch Win7 und nicht die 8  Würde mich sehr freuen wen mir ein paar hier Helfen könnten die Ahnung von sowas haben... 

mfg


----------



## svd (10. August 2014)

Zum Glück gibt es wieder ein aktuelles Hardwarespecial. 

Da kannst du nachlesen, was so in einen aktuellen Spiele PC alles reingehört. 
Ab ca. 550€ geht's los, nach oben hin sind natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. August 2014)

Sowohl bei Media Markt als auch bei One.de sind die PCs eigentlich immer überteuert und dann auch unausgewogen zusammengestellt: CPU im Verhältnis zur Grafikkarte zu stark, eine übertaktbare CPU auf ein Board gesetzt, mit dem man nicht übertakten kann, billige No-Name-Komponenten (vor allem bei den Netzteilen). 

Dann mal noch schnell ein paar Fragen, bevor ich dir dann was zusammenstellen würde:
Willst du denn deinen PC übertakten?
Nur für Gaming, oder willst du auch Let's Plays damit aufnehmen? (Dann würde ich nämlich noch eine Festplatte für die Aufnahmen mit dazupacken)
Monitor, Maus, Tastatur usw. sind vorhanden? Du brauchst also nur den PC und Windows?
Muss es unbedingt eine Wasserkühlung sein? Du bist meistens mit einem guten Luft-Kühler besser bedient, vor allem, was den Preis angeht.
Soll der Händler den PC zusammenbauen, oder kannst du das selber, bzw. hast du jemanden, der das für dich machen könnte?
Windows würde ich zwar langsam auch eher zu Windows 8 tendieren, von der Performance her, aber musst du wissen. 
Maximalbudget waren 2000€? Meine Zusammenstellungen sind dann meistens auch eng am Maximalbudget dran


----------



## Drugo25 (10. August 2014)

danke schon mal für die Antwort... erstmal es muss ja nicht unbedingt von one.de sein .. bin nur bei googeln darauf gestoßen...
zu deinen Fragen...

1.) Nein weil ich davon Überhaupt keine Ahnung habe deswegen lasse ich immer die Finger von weg.. 
2.) ne Eigentlich nur für Gaming schauen ab und zu Filme oder schreibe briefe das was auch schon .. 
3.) Monitor hab ich den HP 2311gt 3d was meinst du er reicht doch bestimmt aus oder ?
4) Nein muss nicht unbedingt wassergekühlt sein dachte nur das wassergekühlt besser sein 
5) Ja am besten das der Händler ihn zusammen stellt.

das mit 2000 Ist die Obergrenze wen billiger geht für meine Ansprüche dan wär das natürlich Super 

mfg


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> 1.) Nein weil ich davon Überhaupt keine Ahnung habe deswegen lasse ich immer die Finger von weg..


Das ist gut. Ich stelle die Frage bei den Zusammenstellungen eigentlich immer, bzw. haben wir eine Schablone im Let's Play Forum, wo danach gefragt wird und wenn dann Antworten kommen wie: "Was ist Übertakten" heißt das für uns dann schon meistens: "Okay, du willst nicht übertakten" 

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1662€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-S09XLT, SATA 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 
Windows: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (SB-Version) 
Zusammenbau

Optional kannst du dann auch noch dein Windows installieren und updaten lassen, sodass du dann direkt loslegen kannst, sobald der PC geliefert wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

Die Zusammenstellung von peacemaker ist nicht schlecht - aber was ich anders machen würde, um was einzusparen:

- BluRay am PC braucht man nicht. Da isses - wenn es um Filme geht - sinnvoller, sich nen richtigen Player zu kaufen, denn fürs Laufwerk brauchst Du idR auch noch ne Software, die was kostet, so dass es auch nicht mal billiger ist als mit nem richtigen Player
- als Grafikkkarte reicht an sich eine R9 290 ohne X völlig aus - die 290X bringt da nur sehr wenig Mehrleistung
- Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du wirklich gute Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer hast und NICHT den Ton per digitaler Verbindung (SPDIF oder HDMI) zu einer Anlage schickst.
- win7 professional braucht man nicht, home reicht. 
- Gehäuse ginge auch locker ein günstigeres, und beim RAM halte ich 8GB noch lange für ausreichend

Für mehr Geld hast Du dann kaum eine merkbare Steigerung. An sich ist ein PC für ca 1200€ schon das Maximum, was noch vernünftig ist.


Wegen der Wasserkühlung: die ist nur was für "Freaks", die entweder das letzte Fitzel an Takt beim Übertakten rausholen wollen oder denen die Optik der WaKü wichtig ist. Ansonsten sind moderne Kühler mit Lüftern für CPU und Grafikkarte seit ner Weile extrem gut, die sind zudem auch sehr leise, wenn Du da nicht grad ganz billige Standardkühlung nimmst. Da braucht man aber auf keinen Fall nur wegen der Lautstärke ne WaKü anschaffen. Siehe auch hier Wasserkühlungen für PC: Wissen und Kauftipps


----------



## Drugo25 (11. August 2014)

und der Prozessor reicht aus ? wär ein i7 nicht besser ? ... und der Lüfter soll man da nicht ein besser nehmen ? Soundkarte hat Herbboy recht brauch ich nicht unbedingt spiele ja nur mit Headset... bei RAM denk ich würde ich lieber bei 16 bleiben..  ist das Netzteil mit 480W ausreichend ? sorry für die Fragen aber will diesmal wirklich was gutes Kaufen hab bei Letzten 1400 Euro ausgegeben und war total enttäuscht... Reicht der Rechner dann für meine Ansprüche ?.

mfg


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

man kann viel Geld ausgeben, in den Elektroniksupermärkten z.B. mit ihren 1000€ Superspielerechnern mit dicker CPU und Lowest-End GPU so knapp über der Grafikeinheit vom i7

Außerdem fragst du doch Profis und als Profis können wir dir 3 Dinge sagen:
1. Ein i7 ist wenn nur Messbar schneller aber nicht fühlbar, aber ein Xeon hat den gleichen Unterbau wie ein i7 minus Unnötiger Grafikeinheit
2. was bringt dir viel RAM wenn die hälfte davon Leer ist?
3. ein Aktuelles, mit einem Stromfressenden AMD-CPU versehem System braucht 330 Watt, mehr macht nur dann auch Sinn, wenn man übertacktet und/oder Multi-GPU System fährt


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> und der Prozessor reicht aus ? wär ein i7 nicht besser ? ...


 der Xeon ist ein i7, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und je nach Modell etwas weniger Takt, was du aber nicht merkst.



> und der Lüfter soll man da nicht ein besser nehmen ?


 Das Problem: Zusammenbau geht nur mit Kühlern, die nicht so groß/schwer sind. Wenn Du bereit bist, den Kühler selber zu montieren, kannst Du auch einen größeren nehmen. Der wäre dann halt vielleicht noch nen Tick leiser. "nötig" wäre ein besserer Kühler aber auf keinen Fall.




> .  ist das Netzteil mit 480W ausreichend ?


 jo, das reicht locker.




> Reicht der Rechner dann für meine Ansprüche ?


 Ganz bestimmt, denn selbst wenn Du nochmal 200-400€ mehr reinsteckst, wird es in Games kaum schneller, und eine AMD R9 290 bzw 290X ist schon absolut Top. Wenn dir DAS nicht reicht, dann müsstest Du schon nen PC mit ZWEI Grafikkarten zusammenstellen und wärst einer der anspruchvollsten 2% der Gamer


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung von peacemaker ist nicht schlecht - aber was ich anders machen würde, um was einzusparen:
> 
> - BluRay am PC braucht man nicht. Da isses - wenn es um Filme geht - sinnvoller, sich nen richtigen Player zu kaufen, denn fürs Laufwerk brauchst Du idR auch noch ne Software, die was kostet, so dass es auch nicht mal billiger ist als mit nem richtigen Player
> - als Grafikkkarte reicht an sich eine R9 290 ohne X völlig aus - die 290X bringt da nur sehr wenig Mehrleistung
> ...


Da hast du recht. Bluray-Brenner und Soundkarte sind optional, RAM ist auch schnell und einfach nachgerüstet und die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich das erste, was bei einem Rechner dann ausgetauscht wird. Musst du überlegen, ob dir da die 10% Mehrleistung 150€ Aufpreis wert sind. Aber das wäre wie gesagt locker im Budget drin gewesen. Bei Windows würde ich allerdings doch bei Professional bleiben, soweit ich weiß, ist der XP-Modus bei der Home Premium-Edition nicht vorhanden, das heißt, ältere Programme und Spiele, die unter XP laufen, können nicht mehr gestartet werden. Wenn du da aber auch noch sparen willst, kannst du dir einen Key für Windows 7 Professional für rund 30€ auf Ebay holen. Das DVD-Image kannst du bei Microsoft direkt runterladen und dann auf eine DVD brennen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Problem: Zusammenbau geht nur mit Kühlern, die nicht so groß/schwer sind. Wenn Du bereit bist, den Kühler selber zu montieren, kannst Du auch einen größeren nehmen. Der wäre dann halt vielleicht noch nen Tick leiser. "nötig" wäre ein besserer Kühler aber auf keinen Fall.


Oder du lässt deinen PC bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen, die verbauen alle Lüfter. Allerdings verlangen die dann auch statt 30€ 100€ für den Zusammenbau. Und je nach Lüfter legst du dann nochmal 15-40€ drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Also, ich wüsste jetzt ehrlich gesagt kein halbwegs neues Spiel, das unter nur unter "echtem" XP läuft, unter win7 home aber nicht. Nen Kompatibilitätsmodus für win XP mit SP3 hat ja auch die home-Version. Wenn er jetzt irgendwas hat, von dem er weiß, dass es nur mit echtem XP läuft: okay... aber ansonsten - selbst viele sehr alte Games erscheinen ja für Steam dann oft so, dass die auch mit win7/8 laufen.

Bei nem PC-Neukauf würd ich bzw sowieso win8.1 nehmen


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. August 2014)

Gut, ich dachte, die hätten dann auch den Kompabilitätsmodus da nicht drin. Steam/GoG wäre eine Alternative, oder halt DOSBox, wenn die Spiele noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Also, bei Win7 gibt es nen XP-Modus, den Du für exe-Dateien dann einstellen kannst. Bei manchen Dateien geht das nicht, aber ich glaub das sind nur welche, die eh 64bit haben, also "neu" sind ^^  

Natürlich kann es trotzdem sein, dass manch ein sehr altes Games nur mit "echtem" XP läuft.


----------



## Drugo25 (11. August 2014)

und wen ich den Lüfter Selber Montiere welches würdet ihr dann empfehlen ?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. August 2014)

Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (den habe ich mir auch gerade gegönnt, wird die Tage dann eingebaut), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Noctua NH-D14. Je nach Budget. Die letzten drei sind aber Kühler, die aufs Übertakten ausgelegt sind und daher (wohl) auch schwieriger zu montieren. Zur Montage vom Macho 02 gibt es glaube ich auch irgendwo ein Video von PCGames Hardware. Der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 soll sich wohl relativ einfach installieren lassen.


----------



## Drugo25 (11. August 2014)

was sagt ihr zu dem Rechner ? hab ein gegooglt und versucht selber was auszuprobieren, hab gelesen das bei Grafikkarte r9 290 ca 5% weniger Leistung hat als die 290X dafür 120 Euro billiger... Stimmt das oder Lieber doch die 290X ? 

1 x Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K) 
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-1866C8D-16GTX)
1 x *Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail*
1 x Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3, Intel X79, ATX, PCI-Express
1 x *Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s*[/FONT]
1 x Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB (2,5", 7mm)
1 x ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent
1 x *EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2*
1 x *be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4*
1 x *Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt*


würde dan ca 1590 Euro Kosten mit win7 und einbau 150 Euro mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Ich sag ja: die R9 290X ist kaum besser. Im "Quiet"Modus ist die R9 290 sogar gleichstark, erst im "Performance"Modus ist die 290X dann ein wenig besser. ICH würd mir das Geld sparen, man MUSS ja nicht das Geld ausgeben, nur weil man genug hat 

Zum Rest: der Sockel 2011 ist ein ganz mieser Kauf, da hast Du quasi die gleiche Leistung, die Du beim Sockel 1150 für über 300€ weniger hast. Die CPU ist nämlich nicht stärker als der Xeon E3-1231v3, kostet aber ca 280 Euro mehr! Zudem brauchst Du für den Xeon auch kein Board für 160€. Falls es ums Übertakten geht: nimm dann einen Core i7-4790k, der ist immer noch fast 200€ billiger. Dazu ein Board mit Z97-Chipsatz für ca 120-150€. Aber selbst da ist der Aufpreis zum Xeon mit einem zum Xeon passenden Board an sich zu viel, da würde ich mir das Geld lieber sparen und halt ein wenig früher die CPU aufrüsten, als es mit dem 4790k "nötig" wäre.

Ohne Übertaktung aber wäre so oder so alles, was teurer als der Xeon 1231v3 ist, reine Dummheit. Oder Unwissenheit, aber das zählt für dich nicht als Ausrede, da wir ja hier erklären, was Sache ist. 


Ansonsten: das RAM kann wegen der Höhe Probleme mit dem CPU-Kühler haben. Hast Du das aus optischen Gründen ausgesucht? und Gehäuse: wenn es Dir gefällt, dann isses okay. Ich persönlich finde es "doof", wenn man erst ne Klappe aufmachen muss, um ans DVD-Laufwerk ranzukommen. Und da über meinem PC nicht viel Platz ist, wären auch die oben angebrachten USB-Ports bei mir nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (12. August 2014)

Ich würde beim RAM auch eher bei dem von mir empfohlenen Ballistix bleiben. Ist etwas günstiger und kommt keinem Kühler in den Weg. Apropos, der Himalaya wird von Hardwareversand nicht verbaut, da er zu schwer ist. Für's reine Spielen ist der Prozessor, wie Herbboy schon sagte, relativ unnötig. Der dreht halt bei Videobearbeitung und -encodierung auf, aber das fällt bei dir ja raus. 

Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht übertakten willst, nimm den Xeon, wenn du übertakten willst, einen i7-4970K und Z97-Board. Allerdings brauchst du dafür dann Kühler, die aufgrund des Gewichts alle nicht von Hardwareversand verbaut werden.


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

Hallo erstmal Danke auch euch 2 das ihr euch mühe gibt, und sorry wen ich öfters was Frage will diesmal nur halt nicht wieder was Falsches kaufen 

Ich hab heute über beim zeugen im TS erzählt das ich einen neues Rechner kaufen möchte, und da hat einer mir dieses PC gezeigt der er vor kurzen gekauft hat.  *PC - CSL Speed H4806 (Core i7)*.

Ich weiß ist ein Fertiger PC, aber er sagt er ist damit Super zufrieden, Leider selber bei ihm zu Testen kann ich nicht, weil die Entfernung über 500 km beträgt  deswegen wollte ich euch Fragen was ihr zu dem Rechner sagt ? ist er das Geld wert ?. 

und hab auch auf der Seite dan dieses Rechner noch gesehen. *PC - CSL Speed 4772Pro (Core i7* . Hier finde ich die Grafikkarte für den Preis zu Schwach oder ? ...

Würde mich Freuen wen ihr was dazu sagen könntet, in der Zeit versuche ich durch eure Tipps meine Konfiguration zu ändern und euch dan zeigen. 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Also, der zweite hat halt den viel zu teueren Sockel2011 und eine fürs Spielen mäßige Grafikkarte - einen ca gleichstarken PC kannst Du da schon für ca 650€ zusammenbauen ^^

der erste PC ist vom Preis her dafür, was er bietet, "okay", aber selber zusammengebaut oder bei hardwareversand, wo es günstiger ist mit dem Zusammenbau, bekommst Du halt einen fast gleichstarken PC für nur 1200€:


Xeon 1231 => 210€
Board => 80€
16GB RAM => 140€
Gehäuse => 70€
Netzteil => 70€
2000GB HDD => 70€
SSD 250GB => 100€
AMD R9 290 => 340€
guter Kühler => 30€
DVD-LW => 20€
win 8.1 => 80€
Zusammenbau => 30€

Das sind ca. 1250€, und der PC bei CSL für 1800€ wäre wegen der GTX 780 Ti auch nur ca 10% schneller in Spielen. Die CPU könntest Du halt übertakten das ginge bei meinem 1250€-PC nicht, aber wenn Du das unbedingt willst, würde das halt maximal ca 150€ mehr kosten, dann wärst Du immer noch erst bei 1400€.


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

ich hab jetzt Intel Core i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz und mit der Leistung bin ich nicht zufrieden ist da der Xeon 1231 viel besser ? 

mfg


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> ist er das Geld wert ?



also wenn du den _weinen _hören willst, kannste dem sagen das er ein paar *hundert* Euro zu viel für Blödsinn ausgegeben hat und den ganzen Spaß wesentlich billiger haben könnte und mal ehrlich, was willste eigentlich so viel Geld rauswerfen für Zeug das zwar theoretisch schneller ist, aber nicht spürbar und wenn ich es nicht merke, warum sollte ich dann viel Geld ausgeben?
Die Grafikkarte kostet 1000 Euro, bringt aber nicht sonderlich viel mehr Leistung als eine die ein _Drittel_ davon kostet, so vielleicht 80 statt 75 FPS bringt, was man überhaupt nicht merkt.

Und ein überteures MB ist überhaupt nicht Sinnvoll, da es nur in Nuancen zur Performence beiträget und Features mitbringt, die man gut übertackten will, wovon man aber als Einsteiger eher die Finger lassen soll, da man evtl. es übertreibt und teure Teile grillt


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

So hab durch eure Tipps versucht ein wenig meine Konfiguration zu ändern was sagt ihr dazu ?

Prozessor :  * Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3* 
*  Oder   Intel Core i7-4790K Box, LGA1150*

 
Mainboard: :   *Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H* 
Kühler :   * EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2* 
RAM:  * Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB* 
Netzteil: * be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W* 
 Oder:   *Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W* 
Gehäuse:  *AeroCool Mechatron schwarz mit Sichtfenster* 
Laufwerk:  *ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz* 
Festplatte: * Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB* 
SSD: *Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s* 
Grafikkarte: * apphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5* 
Oder : :  * Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5* 

Wegen Prozessor lohnt sich der i7 4790K wen man sag das ich später mehr Leistung haben will und es durch Fachmann übertackten lasse ? oder Lieber doch Xeon E3 Kaufen und in 1-2 Jahren dan Prozessor ganz austauschen wen man mehr Leistung will ?

Gehäuse: hab das Gehäuse ausgewählt weil es mir Optisch sehr gut gefällt, nur kann einer von Euch sagen ob er auch passt? und ob er Praktisch ist ? wen ja Lohnt sich dan die zusätzlichen Lüfter dazu zu Kaufen?

Mainboard passt er überhaupt für die Sachen die ich ausgesucht habe ? 

Kühler, ist er überhaupt gut ? kann man einen Besseren kaufen ? wen er zu Groß ist kann ich ja bestimmt selber dan einbauen oder ist das sehr schwer ? welchen würdet ihr empfehlen so das er gut Kühlt und auch Leise ist.  

SSD: Lohnt sich da mehr GB zu kaufen? und wird das Starten von Windows überhaupt jetzt schneller, weil mein jetziger Rechner braucht locker 5-8 Minuten
Und bei der Grafikkarte ist die GTX 780 Ti für den Aufpreis viel besser als R9 290 ? oder merkt man beim Zocken den Unterschied nicht ? ..

mfg


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Ein Board mit einem Chipsatz, dessen einziger Unterschied zum anderen Chipsatz der ist, das man damit Übertakten kann, macht nicht sonderlich viel Sinn wenn man nicht damit übertaktet, was auch der Sellingpoint der anderen CPU ist -> der Xeon ist ein Muss, vorallem sollte man sich nicht von GHz blenden lassen, das ist mehr Markting als wirklicher Leistungsindex.
Und auch 16 GB machen keinen Sinn in anbetracht dessen das man sich schon aktuell irgendwo anstrengen muss 6GB voll zu machen und man braucht nicht 10 GB brach liegen lassen, das bringt keinerlei Performance Gewinn und RAM lässt sich zu leicht einbauen als das man auch als absoluter Leihe schonmal "für die Zukunft" einbauen könnte und in wirklich näherer Zukunft von so nem halben bis einem Jahr ist es warscheinlich auch nicht der Fall, das Spiele von 8GB+ profitieren

und ansonsten, naja, mehr Lüfter schaden jetzt nicht, aber die vorhandenen sind schon okay, aber nun ja, da ja die 290X nehmen willst, die um sich von der 290 abzuheben auch im Uber-Mode betrieben werden sollte, wäre Extra Luft nicht unbedingt verkehrt


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Moment mal: du hast derzeit schon einen i5-3570k und bist NICHT zufrieden? Das kann an sich nicht sein - wobei GENAU bist Du denn nicht zufrieden?

Ein brandneuer core i7 wäre in games kaum schneller, nur in manchen Anwendungen, die auch die 8 Threads/Kerne der CPU nutzen, könnte es echte Vorteile geben - KÖNNTE...


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment mal: du hast derzeit schon einen i5-3570k und bist NICHT zufrieden? Das kann an sich nicht sein - wobei GENAU bist Du denn nicht zufrieden?
> 
> Ein brandneuer core i7 wäre in games kaum schneller, nur in manchen Anwendungen, die auch die 8 Threads/Kerne der CPU nutzen, könnte es echte Vorteile geben - KÖNNTE...



bin mit dem Rechner allgemein nicht zufrieden woran das Liegt kan ich so nicht sagen, aber den Spielen die ich jetzt Spiele komm ich oft an die Grenzen so das es Flüssiges Spielen oft unmöglich ist.

Was sagst du zu meine geänderte Konfiguration? 

mfg


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

ach das les ich auch grade erst
Also Theoretisch ist die Änderung schon okay, aber Wunder vollbringen wird der auch nicht können und das System wird nicht Signifikant schneller werden!
Poste erster mal die Daten vom jetzigen System, ich denke eher dass da der Hund begraben liegt und u.U. schon durch eine andere Grafikkarte oder auch nur Treiber gelöst werden könnte, was wesentlich billiger ist.
Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich die Ausgaben für ein neues System, bei dem alten System mal auf jedenfall überhaupt _garnicht_.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> bin mit dem Rechner allgemein nicht zufrieden woran das Liegt kan ich so nicht sagen, aber den Spielen die ich jetzt Spiele komm ich oft an die Grenzen so das es Flüssiges Spielen oft unmöglich ist.
> 
> Was sagst du zu meine geänderte Konfiguration?
> 
> mfg


 Ehrlich gesagt angesichts der Tatsache, dass Du einen i5-3570k hast, rein gar nix    Du solltest lieber mal Deinem PC einfach ne neue Grafikkarte spendieren, denn mit ner guten Karte kann es unmöglich sein, dass Du bei Games Probleme hast. Was hast Du denn derzeit für eine Karte?

Du kannst natürlich zusätzlich auch noch ne SSD kaufen und Windows da dann neu installieren. Und wenn Du es unbedingt für nötig hältst auch mehr RAM.



Wenn Du trotzdem lieber einen KOMPLETT neuen PC willst, dann wäre Deine Zusammenstellung gut - ich finde den Aufpreis zu dem 4790k aber zu hoch und würde es beim Xeon belassen, und als Grafikkarte ist die R9 290 mehr als gut genug, da ist die 780 Ti wie gesagt nur 10% schneller.


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

jetzt hab ich.. 

Netzteil: HP Compaq DPS 600WB 633186 002 600W
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7700
Mainboard: Pegatron2AD5
Speicher: 2 x Hynix HMT351U6CFR8C-H9 4GB DIMM DDR3


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

das liegt ganz klar an der Grafikkarte die aus dem Einsteigersegment ist, mit einer 290 ohne X bekommt man dann schon wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse für einen *Bruchteil *des Geldes


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

vlt dan Lieber nur den Prozessor lassen und Rest neu Kaufen ? weil wen ich Später den i5-3570K von Fachmann übertakten lasse brauch ich bestimmt anderes Mainboard und Netzteil oder ? und welche CPU Lüfter soll ich dazu Kaufen ist der ok den ich ausgesucht habe ? weil jetziger ein wenig Laut ist.


----------



## svd (12. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das liegt ganz klar an der Grafikkarte die aus dem Einsteigersegment ist, mit einer 290 ohne X bekommt man dann schon wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse für einen *Bruchteil *des Geldes



Auf jeden Fall. Dein Prozessor ist quasi der beste i5 der vorherigen (kaum langsameren) Generation, nicht mal übertaktet (wo der idR über 4.5GHz geht).

Du musst echt nur die Karte (und nicht gleich so viel Geld) rausschmeißen. Evtl. noch bis zu 70€ zusätzlich für ein neues Netzteil.

Der "Himalaya 2" ist gut. Allerdings solltest du noch sicher gehen, dass er auch ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

und das Mainboard ?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> und das Mainboard ?



was soll damit sein?


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

mein Altes dann lassen oder neues Kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Das Mainboard ist mir unbekannt, bestimmt von nem Komplett-PC - aber der 3570k ist auch ohne Übertaktung noch sehr gut, du brauchst auf keinen Fall extra noch ein neues Mainboard. Da reicht echt nur eine neue Grafikkarte. Die AMD 7770 war schon damals, als die neu war, eher "Einsteigersegment", das ist halt keine Gamingkarte. Natürlich mehr "Gaming" als nur "Büro", aber schon eine Grafikkarte für 150€ würde die Spieleleistung in etwa verdoppeln! 

Also: kauf ne neue Grafikkarte, zB eben eine R9 290 (die wäre sogar 3x so schnell wie Deine 7770), dazu am besten zur Sicherheit auch ein neues Netzteil die das E9 480W, und dann vlt noch ne SSD, da dann Windows neu installieren. Da beim Gehäuse vlt. kein passender Schacht dabei ist, bestell Dir noch Einbaurahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll mit.


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist mir unbekannt, bestimmt von nem Komplett-PC - aber der 3570k ist auch ohne Übertaktung noch sehr gut, du brauchst auf keinen Fall extra noch ein neues Mainboard. Da reicht echt nur eine neue Grafikkarte. Die AMD 7770 war schon damals, als die neu war, eher "Einsteigersegment", das ist halt keine Gamingkarte. Natürlich mehr "Gaming" als nur "Büro", aber schon eine Grafikkarte für 150€ würde die Spieleleistung in etwa verdoppeln!
> 
> Also: kauf ne neue Grafikkarte, zB eben eine R9 290 (die wäre sogar 3x so schnell wie Deine 7770), dazu am besten zur Sicherheit auch ein neues Netzteil die das E9 480W, und dann vlt noch ne SSD, da dann Windows neu installieren. Da beim Gehäuse vlt. kein passender Schacht dabei ist, bestell Dir noch Einbaurahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll mit.




also Gehäuse will ich neue weil jetzt hab ich einen H=400, B=170, T=400 da ist alles so eingequetscht . 

dan hab ich mir gedacht wen ich diese Sachen bestelle   

Gehäuse: Gehäuse:  *AeroCool Mechatron schwarz mit Sichtfenster* 
RAM:  * Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB* 
SSD: *Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s* 
Grafikkarte: * apphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5* 
Kühler :   * EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2* 
 oder *Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW)* 
Netzteil: * be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W* 

müsste es ja dann für meine Ansprüche ausreichen oder ? .


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Nein, der RAM ist falsch:

1. hast du schon 8 GB und 24 bekommst du nicht unter
2. braucht kein aktuelles Spiel mehr als 8, wozu also mehr als 8 einbauen?


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nein, der RAM ist falsch:
> 
> 1. hast du schon 8 GB und 24 bekommst du nicht unter
> 2. braucht kein aktuelles Spiel mehr als 8, wozu also mehr als 8 einbauen?




Ich wollte nur die 16 Neue einbauen, 
ja weil ich dachte Ich spiele ja dieses Spiel Metin2 wo ich immer gleichzeitig mehrere Chars einlogge dachte wen da mehr RAM ist das es besser ist ?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur die 16 Neue einbauen,
> ja weil ich dachte Ich spiele ja dieses Spiel Metin2 wo ich immer gleichzeitig mehrere Chars einlogge dachte wen da mehr RAM ist das es besser ist ?



nein und wenn, dann würde es eher Sinn machen weitere 8 einzubauen anstatt 8 aus und 16 einzubauen


----------



## Drugo25 (12. August 2014)

aber die ich jetzt habe sind ja hoch kriege ich dan beim neuem kühler keine Probleme ?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

also wenn mit den alten Probleme bekommst, dann aber auch mit den neuen
Außerdem passiert das nur mit großen Kühlern, nicht mit denen die da ausgesucht hast


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Also, die beiden Kühler sind an sich schon "zu viel", aber wenn Du unbedingt so einen willst, dann nimm so einen. Welchen genau, ist an sich egal.

Beim RAM: wenn Du unbedingt 2x8GB neu kaufen willst, verkaufst Du halt Dein altes RAM. Aber an sich reichen 8GB erst mal aus, da müsste man mit dem Kühler aber dann mal schauen, wenn dein jetziges so hohe Kühlrippen hat - aber stimmt das überhaupt? Hier ein Hynix-RAM mit der gleichen Modellnummer, nur andere Kapazität, da ist nix von einem Kühlkörper zu erkennen: http://www.amazon.de/Hynix-DDR3-1600-CL11-256Mx8-HMT351U6CFR8C-PB/dp/B00GIIHSS0


----------



## Drugo25 (13. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die beiden Kühler sind an sich schon "zu viel", aber wenn Du unbedingt so einen willst, dann nimm so einen. Welchen genau, ist an sich egal.



Warum ist der Kühler dann zu viel ? meinst du braucht man ihn nicht ? hab jetzt z.b immer wen ich Metin2 Spiele und mehrere Chars einlogge komme ich fast an 100°C und der Kühler wird dan Laut.. dachte wen ich einen von 
denen nehme das ich dieses Problem dan nicht mehr habe.


hab noch 2 Fragen..

1.) sind alle Mainboards mit SSD kompatibel ? nicht das ich die SSD Kaufe und die geht bei mir nicht, muss ich dan Extra noch dazu was Kaufen also Kabel ?

2.) Ich hab ja jetzt ne Recovery CD von Win7 also von meinem HP-Rechner... geht es wen ich alles umgebaut habe die wieder dan zu Installieren und gibt es ne Möglichkeit das man NUR win7 Installiert ohne die ganzen Programme von HP... oder Lieber einfach neues Kaufen und Fertig ?

mfg


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (13. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> 1.) sind alle Mainboards mit SSD kompatibel ? nicht das ich die SSD Kaufe und die geht bei mir nicht, muss ich dan Extra noch dazu was Kaufen also Kabel ?
> 
> 2.) Ich hab ja jetzt ne Recovery CD von Win7 also von meinem HP-Rechner... geht es wen ich alles umgebaut habe die wieder dan zu Installieren und gibt es ne Möglichkeit das man NUR win7 Installiert ohne die ganzen Programme von HP... oder Lieber einfach neues Kaufen und Fertig ?


1. Ja, wenn dein Mainboard einen SATA3-Anschluss hat, kannst du die SSD problemlos verwenden.

2. Du kannst dir die ISO von hier runterladen (Windows 7 Professional mit SP1 in DE wählen) und auf eine DVD brennen. Davon dann installieren. (Oder halt deine Version auswählen, wenn du nur Home Premium hast)


----------



## Drugo25 (13. August 2014)

und das kann ich dan ganz normal wie die Original CD Installieren ? also bei Start den Rechner von CD Starten usw... ?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (13. August 2014)

Genau. Bei der Frage nach dem Produkt-Schlüssel halt den eingeben, den du vom alten PC noch hast.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2014)

Du musst halt nur evlt. ein Sata-Kabel für die SSD dazubestellen, wenn Du keines mehr über hast. Aber an sich sind bei neuen Mainbaords immer mind 2 Kabel dabei, vlt mal die Anleitung des Boards runterladen, was da genau im Lieferumfang dabei ist.


----------



## Drugo25 (13. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst halt nur evlt. ein Sata-Kabel für die SSD dazubestellen, wenn Du keines mehr über hast. Aber an sich sind bei neuen Mainbaords immer mind 2 Kabel dabei, vlt mal die Anleitung des Boards runterladen, was da genau im Lieferumfang dabei ist.




du meintest ja das ich mein Altes Mainboard lassen kann ? oder doch Lieber neues Kaufen ?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2014)

Ach so, sorry, hab das verwechselt: klar kannst Du das alte Board behalten, und wenn Du nicht zu Hause noch ein SATA-Kabel über hast, dann musst Du halt eines mitbestellen für die SSD. Schau mal nach, wie lang das aktuell für die Festplatte ist - länger muss das neue nicht sein, außer das Kabel ist aktuell bei Deinem Gehäuse schon sehr knapp, denn beim neuen sitzen die Laufwerke ein wenig anders - dann zur Sicherheit vlt. lieber 2 Kabel für SSD und PLatte bestellen, die 20cm länger als das jetzige sind. 

Nebenbei wegen der Kühler: 100 Grad ist definitiv viel zu viel und absolut nicht normal - da stimmt was mit Deinem aktuellen Kühler nicht - entweder sitzt der nicht richtig oder die Wärmeleitpaste ist schon seit Jahren komplette verstrocknet und gehört schon längst erneuert. Aber ansonsten kühlt ein Kühler für 20-25€ auch kaum schlechter als einer für 35-45€. So "teure" brauchst Du an sich nur fürs Übertakten. Das meinte ich mit "zu viel".


----------



## Drugo25 (14. August 2014)

So jetzt hab ich z.b Wärmeleitpaste erneuert hat ein wenig was gebracht komme aber trotzdem auf 90.

ein Arbeitskollege will mir eine  GeForce GTX 550 Ti bringen damit ich Kurz testen kann, weil die soll besser sein als meine Jetzt. 
Wenn ich dann mit der GTX 550 Ti schaffe 2 Chars z.b mehr einzuloggen dann weiß ich ja das es mit noch bessere Grafikkarte besser wird.

da ich ein Neues CPU Kühler haben will, aber alle die gut sind passen nicht in mein Gehäuse also heißt auch ein Neues Gehäuse Kaufen.  

Ich hab jetzt überlegt diese Sachen zu bestellen und dann ausprobieren.

Kühler :    EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 
 Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 
 oder :   be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 
 Grafikkarte:  apphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5 
 SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 Gehäuse:  Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker  

Lohnt sich neues RAM zu Kaufen ? ich dachte ich Probiere es mit meinen und wen es nicht besser wird dann diese zu Kaufen.


RAM:   Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB 

und wen ich mich dann entscheide CPU zu übertakten, dann dieses Mainboard 

Mainboard: :   MSI Z97 Gaming 7 


was sagt ihr dazu ?.


mfg


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2014)

War es auch nur ein Stecknadelkopf in der Mitte? Ansonsten wäre es kein wunder, da das Ding sonst eher isoliert

Der Ram bringt nicht wirklich etwas

Nein, füt die CPU *MUSS *es ein* Z77* Board sein, ansonsten passt das nicht und dann ist es auch Fraglich ob der Kühler ausreicht, denn der wird den Prozessor im Jetztzustand gut kühlen, übertacktet aber u.U. nicht mehr


----------



## Drugo25 (14. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> War es auch nur ein Stecknadelkopf in der Mitte? Ansonsten wäre es kein wunder, da das Ding sonst eher isoliert
> 
> Der Ram bringt nicht wirklich etwas
> 
> Nein, füt die CPU *MUSS *es ein* Z77* Board sein, ansonsten passt das nicht und dann ist es auch Fraglich ob der Kühler ausreicht, denn der wird den Prozessor im Jetztzustand gut kühlen, übertacktet aber u.U. nicht mehr



komme aber ja immer noch fast auf 90°C ... 

könntest du vlt dein auch ein Link Posten wegen Mainboard ?  weil da gibt einige Z77 wär sehr nett 

mfg


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2014)

ja, aber die WLP dient nur dazu die feinen Unebenheiten von CPU und Kühler zu füllen und Stecknadelkopf in der Mitte reicht aus, da ist die Hitzequelle und das drückt sich dann auch nach draußen

Und ansonsten, soviele sind das nicht, 10 Stk. auf der Seite:
Caseking.de


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Also, das lohnt sich auf keinen Fall, nur damit du übertakten kannst extra ein neues Board zu kaufen.


----------



## Drugo25 (14. August 2014)

jetzt hab ich meinen Mainboard auch mal gefunden.. Pegatron Corporation 2AD5 Mainboard Specs , also den ich jetzt habe..


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Damit wäre an sich sogar eine Übertaktung möglich


----------



## Drugo25 (14. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Damit wäre an sich sogar eine Übertaktung möglich



ahh dann ist ja gut  und der Rest kann ich dan so Bestellen ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Jo, beim Netzteil das E9, das reicht 100mal dicke aus. 

Und nebenbei: Asus hat aktuell 50€ Cashback beim kauf einer R9 290 - wenn es die auf Lager gibt wäre die je nach Preis auch ein Tipp


----------



## Drugo25 (15. August 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Sachen bestellt  mal schauen ob ich den Unterschied dann Sehen werde  

hab da noch eine Frage ich hab mich im Spiel mit einem Unterhaltet er schafft z.b 30 Chars Gleichzeitig einzuloggen, hab ihn Gefragt was er für ein CPU hat er sagt 4960k....

und meint das sein CPU zwar nicht viel mehr Leistung hat als meiner der 3570k... was aber sich nur auf 1 Fenster bezieht... aber wen man 20 Fenstern offen hat also für 20 Chars z.b dan wird die Leistung vom 4960k deutlich besser als vom 3570k.. Stimmt das ? 

also ist der 4960k viel besser bei mehreren offenen Fenstern ? 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung, so was macht doch an sich so gut wie niemand - wo bleibt der Spaß, wenn man zig Charaktere gleichzeitig offen hat? ^^  Das müsste man erst mal im direkten vergleich gegeneinander testen. Und falls es mit dem core i7 dann besser ist, dann ist immer noch die Frage, ob es auch besser als mit dem 80 Euro günstigeren Xeon E3-1231v3 ist, der nämlich technisch ja auch quasi ein i7 ist


----------



## svd (15. August 2014)

Schmeiß erstmal deine unterirdische Grafikkarte raus, bevor du voreilige Schlüsse ziehst.

Und versuche, des thermische Problems deines Prozessors Herr zu werden. Wird dieser zu heiß, zieht er auch die Bremse an.


----------



## Drugo25 (15. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Schmeiß erstmal deine unterirdische Grafikkarte raus, bevor du voreilige Schlüsse ziehst.
> 
> Und versuche, des thermische Problems deines Prozessors Herr zu werden. Wird dieser zu heiß, zieht er auch die Bremse an.



ja das mach ich auch... hab ja heute diese Sachen Bestellt :. 


Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 
Grafikkarte: apphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5 
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker 

und bin mal dan gespannt  

ahso was ich noch Fragen wollte... für die SSD muss ich da SATA 3 kabel bestellen ? 
also hab SATA3 Kabel dazu bestellt war das Richtig hoffe ja


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Oh, mit der "Vapor-X Tri-X" hast du dir auch die wohl beste 290 geholt. Nice.

Im Prinzip ist es egal, welches SATA Kabel du nimmst. Es mag aber sein, dass speziell als "SATA 3 Kabel" vermarktete Teile einer
strengeren Qualitätsprüfung unterzogen werden.


----------



## Drugo25 (17. August 2014)

hallo hab da noch eine Frage

Ich hab ja dieses Gehäuse bestellt  Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker  ... ich Krieg doch mein Mainboard da verbaut oder ? hab dieses Mainboard Pegatron Corporation 2AD5 Mainboard Specs


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2014)

Das Gehäuse ist sogar viel "zu groß", da würden auch viel größere Boards reinpassen, die aber normalerweise kein Privatnutzer kaufen würde. Willst Du das echt nehmen? Das ist ein wahres Monster-Gehäuse UND auch sehr teuer für ein Gehäuse. 

Dein Board hat µATX, das passt in jedes "normale" Gehäuse rein. Die meisten Gehäuse haben ATX, da passen auch µATX-Boards rein. Und so genannte "Midi-Tower" bieten so ab 30-40€ mehr als genug Platz und ne super Belüftung. Heutzutage kauft an sich kaum mehr jemand "Big"-Tower, außer man will zig Festplatten oder ne fette Wasserkühlung unterbringen.


----------



## Drugo25 (17. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist sogar viel "zu groß", da würden auch viel größere Boards reinpassen, die aber normalerweise kein Privatnutzer kaufen würde. Willst Du das echt nehmen? Das ist ein wahres Monster-Gehäuse UND auch sehr teuer für ein Gehäuse.
> 
> Dein Board hat µATX, das passt in jedes "normale" Gehäuse rein. Die meisten Gehäuse haben ATX, da passen auch µATX-Boards rein. Und so genannte "Midi-Tower" bieten so ab 30-40€ mehr als genug Platz und ne super Belüftung. Heutzutage kauft an sich kaum mehr jemand "Big"-Tower, außer man will zig Festplatten oder ne fette Wasserkühlung unterbringen.





ahh gut... na hab das Gehäuse ausgewählt weil er mir Optisch sehr gut gefällt.. und hab es ja jetzt schon bestellt, wen er mir dann doch nicht gefällt wegen der Größe welches Könntest du da empfehlen ? 
muss ja auch ein Lüfter mit 17 cm Höhe reinpassen  und am Besten auch in Weiß .. 


mfg


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2014)

nja, Relativ, Gehäuse sind immer so ne Sache, eigentlich kann man höchstens Gehäuse nicht empfehlen, aber anderster herrum muss man eher selbst sich was aussuchen und halt nach dem Design gehen
Du kannst den ruhig nehmen und auch wenn mal in ... 2-3 Jahren neue Hardware verbaust weiter benutzen, man sollte sich halt nur im klaren sein, das es auch billiger geht, ich würde da halt eher unter Miditower suchen, ab 30€


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2014)

Drugo25 schrieb:


> ahh gut... na hab das Gehäuse ausgewählt weil er mir Optisch sehr gut gefällt.. und hab es ja jetzt schon bestellt, wen er mir dann doch nicht gefällt wegen der Größe welches Könntest du da empfehlen ?
> muss ja auch ein Lüfter mit 17 cm Höhe reinpassen  und am Besten auch in Weiß ..


 naja, vlt kontaktiere mal den Shop, dass Du gerne noch vor Versand stornieren würdest - geht das noch? Ansonsten wäre der Tower natürlich nicht verkehrt, er ist halt nur "unnötig"

Ansonsten: 

immer noch "hochpreisig", aber ein Stück billiger AeroCool Mechatron wei oder AeroCool Mechatron wei

oder ca 50€ AeroCool XPredator X1 White Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  allerdings können da manche großen Kühler knapp werden (bis 158mm Höhe)

oder noch günstiger, ebenfalls Kühler "nur" bis 158mm: AeroCool VS-92 White Edition mit Sichtfenster (EN5214 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder AeroCool VS-92 White Edition (EN52131) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

